

Whats the dark side of Silicon Valley? - gmazzotti
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/Whats-the-dark-side-of-Silicon-Valley

======
karlkatzke
I keep getting headhunted for positions in the bay area. I keep saying no.
Founders and recruiters can't seem to understand why -- as if it has never
occurred to them that someone would turn down an offered interview based
solely on location. Michael Church's answer is exactly why I won't ever, ever
move to the SF Bay area.

------
marcosscriven
Vaguely interesting. To read the rest of my comment you must sign in...

